# GRAND OPENING: Steve's Antiques and Collectibles



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

We will be celebrating our Grand Opening for our Antiques and Collectibles store this weekend, July 27th - 29th. We sell a little of everything, including antique and modern fishing equipment. There will be sales all weekend, and on Saturday we will have doughnuts in the morning, and hotdogs and chips/dip in the afternoon, along with cakes and other sweets. 
If you get a chance to stop in, please introduce yourself. We look forward to seeing ya'll there.... Thanks.

STEVE's ANTIQUES AND COLLECTIBLES
9625 North Palafox St
Pensacola, FL 32534
(850) 466-2511


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good luck on your new venture!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Will you have antique furniture?


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

thank you, and yes we do have some antique furniture, and also some modern... thanks.


----------

